

Tech's two greatest albatrosses: Microsoft Bob & Apple Cube - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2010/03/31/bob-cube/

======
lurch_mojoff
Is the Cube really one of the two "Tech's two greatest albatrosses"? Aside
from the mentioned similarity - both products are brought up when someone
wants to take a swipe at a new product of the respective company - is the Cube
really a failure on the same level as Bob?

~~~
ahi
Bob sucked. The Cube was kind of a cool product in search of a market segment.

